# Limoncello, Everclear / Vodka Question



## fsa46 (Feb 24, 2020)

Although I've made Limoncello many times with excellent results using 80 proof vodka, I would like to improve the seeping time using Everclear. My zest never turns white with the vodka like I've seen when using Everclear but I still get the flavor.

What I would like to do is use a limited amount of Everclear to seep my lemon zest and after seeping add the 80 proof vodka.

I want to keep the Everclear to a minimum, but my question is.....can I mix Everclear with the vodka ?


----------



## jumby (Feb 24, 2020)

Sure you can, but I don't know why you would??? Using Everclear is the traditional, old world way of making of Limoncello.


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 24, 2020)

I use Vodka, actually just bought four 1.75 Liter bottles of it from Costco last weekend, going to get 4 bags of lemons next weekend and start it up. It sure seems to leacha all the yellow from the zest I put in. Not sure why it wouldn't. I leave it for the traditional 40 days and 40 nights. EverKleer (for my tastes) is a bit harsh, even with the sugar added.


----------



## Kraffty (Feb 24, 2020)

Sounds like an interesting idea, maybe one bottle of the EC for the extraction and dilute with the vodka before sweetening and taking down to 30% or so with water. Look forward to hearing how it works out.
Mike


----------



## CDrew (Feb 24, 2020)

I put the Everclear through a brita filter a couple of times. That takes the harsh taste out. The California Everclear is not that strong-I think 77% Alcohol. There is some goofy state law that says it can't be stronger.

I wounder where the 40 days came from. I have always used 45, but I don't know why.


----------



## winemanden (Feb 24, 2020)

Why two threads on Limoncello, or is it another of my Senior moments?
Anyway, here's what I put on the other one.
Nothing new but here's a link to Great Italian Chefs with a short video.

https://www.greatitalianchefs.com/recipes/limoncello-recipe
Regards to all


----------



## fsa46 (Feb 24, 2020)

cmason1957 said:


> I use Vodka, actually just bought four 1.75 Liter bottles of it from Costco last weekend, going to get 4 bags of lemons next weekend and start it up. It sure seems to leacha all the yellow from the zest I put in. Not sure why it wouldn't. I leave it for the traditional 40 days and 40 nights. EverKleer (for my tastes) is a bit harsh, even with the sugar added.



So you're using one bag of lemons to 1.75 Liter of Vodka. How many lemons are in the bag and how many pounds per bag ?

I not leaving in for the 40 days so that might be the problem. I still get plenty of flavor but longer will be even better. I have a batch going now and will leave it in that long and see how it goes. If it goes the way you said I won't use the Everclear.

Also, I like the way you think, a larger volume is definitely the way to go .


----------



## fsa46 (Feb 24, 2020)

jumby said:


> Sure you can, but I don't know why you would??? Using Everclear is the traditional, old world way of making of Limoncello.



I'm not a fan of using straight Everclear, to harsh for me and my friends. We like the smoothness of using Vodka compared to the Everclear..


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 24, 2020)

CDrew said:


> I wonder where the 40 days came from. I have always used 45, but I don't know why.



I don't think it is based on science.


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 24, 2020)

CDrew said:


> I wounder where the 40 days came from. I have always used 45, but I don't know why.



I think the 40 days, 45 days is very similar to the line from the old movie Mr. Mom, where they are talking about running electric wire and the star (whose name I know, but can't pull out of my brain right now) says, 220-221 whatever it takes.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 24, 2020)

Tom Hanks?


----------



## Ajmassa (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 24, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> Tom Hanks?


Nope. Micheal Keaton, I believe.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 24, 2020)

cmason1957 said:


> Nope. Micheal Keaton, I believe.



EDIT: I wrote the following: "Yes, yes, you are right, of course. At least I proved that I didn't google it! "

Then I thought it was from the Money Pit, with Tom Hanks. But it was from Mr. Mom, with Michael Keaton.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 25, 2020)

Hard to believe that movie dropped 37 years ago and we saw it in the theater in Houston, TX.........


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 25, 2020)

ibglowin said:


> Hard to believe that movie dropped 37 years ago and we saw it in the theater in Houston, TX.........



Oh dang, now I am feeling old. I didn't see it in the theater, I had very young children about then or a pregnant wife. I always forget his name, but remember what movie it came from.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 25, 2020)

We had become instant fans of Michael Keaton from seeing the movie "Night Shift" with Henry Winkler the year (1982) before. Still holds up well today. We were DINK's at the time until 1985.


----------



## Mike Parisi (Feb 26, 2020)

winemanden said:


> Why two threads on Limoncello, or is it another of my Senior moments?
> Anyway, here's what I put on the other one.
> Nothing new but here's a link to Great Italian Chefs with a short video.
> 
> ...



I watched that video when you posted it on my thread. That is basically how I make it (but I use Everclear 190 proof). But I have some issues with the video:

1. They don't say what proof vodka they are using, and that makes a huge difference. Anything less than 100 proof ends up being pretty weak with that recipe. 
2. They say to use 7 lemons. I go by weight, not by number of lemons, because they are all different sizes. Some of my Sorrento lemons were at least twice the size of some of the lemons I have seen in the supermarket.
3. They keep the lemon peelings in the vodka for only 10-14 days. That is nowhere near long enough, and you can tell by the pale yellow of the vodka when they are finished. I use 190 proof Everclear, and I leave the peeelings in for 2-3 weeks.

I have been making limoncello for several years and I haven't noticed any harsh taste from it. But I have definitely noticed a vodka-like taste when I drink any that has been made with vodka. Vodka has a distinct taste, Everclear is tasteless.


----------



## fsa46 (Feb 26, 2020)

Mike Parisi said:


> I watched that video when you posted it on my thread. That is basically how I make it (but I use Everclear 190 proof). But I have some issues with the video:
> 
> 1. They don't say what proof vodka they are using, and that makes a huge difference. Anything less than 100 proof ends up being pretty weak with that recipe.
> 2. They say to use 7 lemons. I go by weight, not by number of lemons, because they are all different sizes. Some of my Sorrento lemons were at least twice the size of some of the lemons I have seen in the supermarket.
> ...



So what is the weight of lemons per 750 ml ?


----------



## CDrew (Feb 26, 2020)

Lemoncello quest says 17 lemons.

https://limoncelloquest.com/limoncello-articles/limoncello-recipe

THis is a good basic recipe. It's what I did the first time.

Since then I have increased the number used to about 25 for 1.75L of grain alcohol.

And do the brita trick. It does improve the flavor of the everclear to then use for your quest.


----------



## Mike Parisi (Feb 26, 2020)

fsa46 said:


> So what is the weight of lemons per 750 ml ?



I use 2 pounds per 750ML of 190 proof Everclear. I had 7 Sorrento lemons from my tree that weighed out at 3 pounds, so I used 1125ml of Everclear. I think tomorrow will be about 3 weeks for the peels in the Everclear, sop I will make the limoncello tomorrow if I have time.

Whoa, CDrew! That will be some very strong limoncello. because 3.5 cups of sugar to 5 cups water would make it over 90 proof. I assume by "pure grain alcohol" they mean 190 proof.


----------



## CDrew (Feb 26, 2020)

Mike Parisi said:


> Whoa, CDrew! That will be some very strong limoncello. because 3.5 cups of sugar to 5 cups water would make it over 90 proof. I assume by "pure grain alcohol" they mean 190 proof.



I use the calculator to get the Limoncello to 30% alcohol. THat for me has been the sweet spot for taste, freeze point etc. The dilution syrup I like is 2 cups sugar per 5 cups water, so a bit less sweet.

Very helpful calculator:
https://limoncelloquest.com/limoncello-calculators/limoncello-alcohol-percentage-calculator


----------



## Mike Parisi (Feb 27, 2020)

I made my own calculater using an Excel spreadsheet, but thanks for this. I'm sure it will be easier to use.

Your recipe is a bit less sweet and a bit stronger than we like. But that recipe had 3.5 cups of sugar and 5 cups water for twice the amount of Everclear -- 1.5 liters. I didn't use your calculator, but that would have to be over 90 proof.


----------



## winemanden (Feb 27, 2020)

You're quite right Mike P. It doesn't say what proof. I just put the link on as a matter of interest. I'm not defending them, but Limoncello is similar to Pizza, everyone has their own version and everyone thinks theirs is the best.
As for the Sorrento lemons, whilst we were on holiday in Amalfi we came across a lady peeling lemons for Limoncello. They were huge and she used just the skins. When I asked her how many days, she held up one hand and two fingers. What the proof of her spirit was I don't know.
As I say, it's all down to personal taste.
Regards to all.


----------



## winemaker81 (Feb 28, 2020)

I use 80 proof vodka -- for a 3.5 liter batch, upwards to 10 lbs of lemons, and I typically let it steep for 4 to 6 months. I dilute mine down to 30% ABV with a 1:1 sugar syrup, basically 1 cup syrup to 3 cups lemon base.

[Originally I used a 2:1 sugar/water ratio, but the result is far too sweet for my taste. My sister likes 2 cups of 2:1 sugar syrup to 1 cup lemon base, so as noted above, tastes vary!]

If I use a stronger alcohol, I will have to dilute the lemon base more to achieve 30% ABV. Is the extraction from 150+ proof alcohol that much better to compensate for the increased dilution? Or do I need to simply add more lemon zest?

My wife loves it when I start a batch of limoncello, as the house smells of lemon for a couple of days. Conversely, she doesn't care for the taste.


----------



## Mike Parisi (Feb 28, 2020)

The extraction will definitely be better with the higher proof alcohol. Use about the same amount of lemons, but the time will be cut drastically. I use about 2 pounds of lemons for each 750ML of 190 proof Everclear. So 8-10 pounds for 3.5 liters would be about right. Here is the link to my thread on making limoncello using Sorrento lemons.

https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/limoncello-using-sorrento-lemons.70866/


----------



## winemaker81 (Feb 28, 2020)

Mike, thanks for the feedback. I just bottled a batch -- 13x 375 ml bottles, and have 8 bottles from a previous batch, so I have no need to start another one immediately. However, I will try whatever proof Everclear is available in NC.

Who am I kidding? I'll probably buy the materials over the weekend and start another batch.



No such thing as too much!

Anyone making limoncello -- make enough to let some age. I told this story in another thread -- a few years back I made a batch with limes. At bottling time it was lackluster -- it smelled great but had no flavor. A few years later the last 2 bottles were fantastic!

As good as it tastes at bottling time, this stuff gets better with age.


----------



## winemaker81 (Jun 6, 2020)

Costco was out of lemons today, so I purchased 5 lbs of limes. I made limecello a few years back and after aging it was pretty good. Stopped at the ABC store and purchased 1.75 L of 151 proof Everclear.

My son helped me zest the limes, I pour some of the Everclear into another container to make room in the bottle, and started stuffing zest in. When done I topped the bottle and put the remainder (1/4 cup?) in a batch of limoncello I have in progress.

The photo is the limecello after 30 minutes -- the color extraction is amazing! Yeah, just 30 minutes. I'm totally sold on Everclear.


----------



## Mike Parisi (Jun 6, 2020)

I made limecello several years ago. It tasted great, but the color was rather putrid.


----------



## winemaker81 (Jun 6, 2020)

The color of the batch I made with 80 proof vodka was meh. Nothing like the brilliant yellow I get from lemons, even with vodka.

The color extraction with Everclear was amazing. The picture shows the bottle when shaken -- when the zest settles, the liquid above it is still a bright green.

I juiced the limes -- got nearly 5 cups of lime juice. Good thing I like limeade!


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 6, 2020)

You can freeze it as well for use in Margaritas!


----------



## Darrell Hawley (Jun 7, 2020)

The Orange cello was bottled a couple of days ago and turned out nice, the lime has a little more time to go before adding the simple syrup. Used the 1.75l bottle of Everclear.


----------



## fsa46 (Jun 7, 2020)

Darrell Hawley said:


> The Orange cello was bottled a couple of days ago and turned out nice, the lime has a little more time to go before adding the simple syrup. Used the 1.75l bottle of Everclear.



What was the final SG of the orangecello ?


----------



## Darrell Hawley (Jun 7, 2020)

fsa46 said:


> What was the final SG of the orangecello ?


Didn't take one this time, but should be close to the 30 abv. Simple syrup was 4 cups sugar 8 cups water but didn't use all of it like we did for the tart lemon or grapefruit. And we did add 1/2 cup water to get the taste just right.


----------



## Mike Parisi (Jun 7, 2020)

Unless I miscalculated, the 4 cups sugar and 8 cups water would give just over 10 cups of syrup. Using that amount of syrup (2.4 liters) to 1.75 liters of Everclear would give you a finished ABV of about 40% if you are using 190 proof Everclear.


----------



## Darrell Hawley (Jun 7, 2020)

Mike Parisi said:


> Unless I miscalculated, the 4 cups sugar and 8 cups water would give just over 10 cups of syrup. Using that amount of syrup (2.4 liters) to 1.75 liters of Everclear would give you a finished ABV of about 40% if you are using 190 proof Everclear.


Your calculation looks correct, you lose a little Everclear with the peels, but not that much. And the fact it didn't freeze. So yes, it would certainly be close to 40.


----------



## Mike Parisi (Jun 7, 2020)

That's good news for you. Add enough syrup to get it to around 30% ABV and you will just have that much more limoncello.


----------

